# AMH Levels low so told need to have Egg Donation - newbie in Manchester



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello!
just found today my amh levels really are so low that IVF will not be the answer. TTC  for at least 3 years and blindly thought the problem was with sperm of DH until the prelim blood tests came back now we're top of the waiting list. knocked for six.  family rather unsupportive as to the consideration of egg donation and having trawled internet this pm seems a minefield.  my clinic as its on NHS say the onus is on us to find donor - but where to start? due to go to counselling soon to have a good think.
kind of thinking my karma is terrible - what have i done to deserve this?  Off- subject - beloved dog went missing this week - what a time of it!!
trying to remain positive and satisfied with lot in life  
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

emmaboo73 and welcome  to Fertility Friends 

Massive   We have lots of members who are going through the same as you so you're not alone hun  Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

Not sure whether you've given tx abroad any thought, but maybe have a browse here if it interests you 
*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Ceri xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What level is your AMH? Plenty of women on the Poor Responder thread have been able to get pregnant with low AMH - it needn't be the end of the line.

Mine was 0.69 ng/L - 4.something pmol

But I know of people on here who have succeeded with even lower numbers.


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Miranda
Mine was 0.65 with 8 follicles and St Marys have refused to treat me on that basis, saying that below 10 is problematic.
To be honest I know there are 2 ways of measuring and I can't remember which they use but I did ask the consultant why other women with as low as mine go on to have children, she said they are probably using different measurements and that iVF would not help in my case.
did you have to go private?

thanks

Emma


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

EIGHT follicles That's riches! They're pulling your leg if they say go straight to donor, they really are.

Honestly! I only got four eggs both times, but one is having his afternoon nap right now, and that's with sperm that had been locked behind a vasectomy for 16 years.

What they're saying is not that you have no chance, but that they aren't prepared to give you a chance.

Yes, I had to go private - my husband has children from a previous marriage, which meant they wouldn't help us. And for the second, successful time I went abroad, which was the best thing I could have done - they treat you as an individual abroad.

Honestly - makes me so mad they're telling people egg donation when they've got a good chance.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya emmaboo, Miranda is more knowledgable on amh levels than i am, so it might be worth looking into it a bit more then perhaps?  Maybe a few other girls will be able to advise you too, if you tap amh levels  into the search at the top of the page, there are a lot of discussions in various threads.

Also may be worth looking at *What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE in case you do get the option of ivf    
*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

Sending you lots of   

Take care
Ceri xx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

i need to check if my level was ng/ml or on the pmol/ml scale. 
looked around on the site and need to see if i go back 2 my consultant or decision not in my hands?
don't really have ££ for private - is it MUCH cheaper overseas?
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

emmaboo73 said:


> don't really have ££ for private - is it MUCH cheaper overseas?
> x


Hiya hun  It might be worth starting a new thread on the Treatment outside the UK boards and asking the girls there as you'll get more replies. You can be more specific on what you'd like to know about costs, as they'll be able to give to a better idea. If you need any help just shout here or pm me x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The answer is that it CAN be much cheaper overseas, but it depends on both where you go and your situation.

As regards money, with low AMH you just have to pursue treatment quickly, as you don't want it to drop any more and give yourself the best chance.

On egg quality, I do recommend DHEA - have a search for posts on that. Fertility Friends doesn't condone self-medicating, but actually, most good clinics respect it for poor responders. You may well not be one howevere - if you got eight eggs out of those eight follies you would not be a PR!

DHEA has also been shown to raise AMH. What was your FSH?

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
i've looked at DHEA and it looks interesting - will order 25mg on the net and go from there. It looks to be a good supplement for older women (hah listen to me) anyway.
I don't know my exact FSH levels but I do know the 3 tests I've had so far (2 at GP and 1 at St Marys) came back "normal".
I think I'll get copies of my notes this week - I feel I simply know too little and not empowered currently.
thanks for your info

x


----------

